# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายLed headlight ไฟหน้าLED H4 ความสว่าง2400Lumen ไม่ใช้พัดลม

## xenon001

ขายไฟหน้าled รถยนต์ LED Headlight ขั้ว H4 มีไฟสูงต่ำในหลอดเดียวกัน
LED Headlight หรือไฟหน้าLEDรถยนต์ ขั้ว H4 ใช้สำหรับรถที่มีไฟสูงต่ำในหลอดเดียวกัน
ระบายความร้อนด้วยซิงค์ ไม่ใช้พัดลมให้ความสว่าง ที่ 2400Lumen ทั้งไฟสูงและไฟต่ำ
ราคาคู่ล่ะ 2,900 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี รับประกันสินค้า 18 เดือน
สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมหรือสั่งซื้อได้ที่ www.xenonthai.com
โทร.085-0015551 , 090-2421551 หรือ ID LINE : 0902421551 เอ ทุกวัน
ราคาคู่ล่ะ 2,900 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี รับประกันสินค้า 18 เดือน
LED Headlight รุ่นนี้มีความสว่างอยู่ที่ 2400 Lumem ต่อข้าง ค่า K อยู่ที่ 6000 K
คุณภาพของแสงหลอด LED 6000k จะสูงกว่าหลอดxenon 6000k หลอด LED
ให้แสงที่จับถนนได้ดีกว่า Xenon แสงมีเนื้อสีมาก ทำให้ท่านมองเห็นถนนได้ดีกว่า
ซึ่งไฟหน้า LED รุ่นนี้ได้พัฒนามามากจนอยู่ในระดับน่าสนใจจะนำมาใช้งานใน
รถยนต์แล้วเพราะมีความสว่างสูงใกล้เคียงหลอดไฟxenonการระบายความร้อนใช้
ฮีทซิ้งคูณภาพสูงไม่ใช้พัดลม  วงจรขับหลอด LED ที่รูปร่างหน้าตาเหมือน
บัลลาตส์ซีนอนก็อยู่ในตัวหลอดแล้ว ไม่ได้อยู่ด้านนอก ทำให้การติดต้้งง่าย 
ใช้LED Cree รุ่น L2 ข้างละ 4 ดวงทำความสว่างเป็นคู่ไฟต่ำ และคู่ไฟสูง
โดยแต่ล่ะดวง ทำความสว่างที่ 1,200 Lumen เมื่อสว่างเป็นคู่ จึงทำให้หลอดLED รุ่นนี้
มีความสว่างข้างล่ะ 2,400 Lumenเพียงพอต่อการใช้งานหลอด LED Headlight รุ่นนี้
กินไฟข้างล่ะ 20Wความร้อนในการทำงานน้อยกว่าหลอด Xenon หลอดไฟติดเร็วกว่าฮาโลเจน
คือติดทันทีที่เปิดอายุการใช้งานหลอดLED ใช้งานได้มากว่าหลอด Xenon ถึง 10 เท่า
การติดตั้งงาน และ ระบบการทำงานมีเสถียรภาพมาก ไม่จุกจิก
*โทร.085-0015551,0902421551,ID Line : 0902421551*
*ติดต่อ เอ ครับ รับสายทุกวันเวลา 08.00-22.00 น.*




<iframe src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WHX_34bzpGk" frameborder="0" width="425" height="350"></iframe>

----------

